# FreeBSD 8 Wireless



## mih3y (Mar 10, 2010)

Good day to you.  wan't to connect my  ralink device , defined as  ral0
made a copy - 

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0
```

Edited GENERIC

```
# Wireless NIC cards
device wlan # 802.11 support
device wlan_wep # 802.11 WEP support
device wlan_ccmp # 802.11 CCMP support
device wlan_tkip # 802.11 TKIP support
device wlan_amrr # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device wlan_scan_ap # 802.11 AP mode scanning
device wlan_scan_sta # 802.11 STA mode scanning
device ral 
device ralfw
device wlan
device wlan_amrr
 device firmware
```
wpa_supplicant

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
ssid=BSD
scan_ssid=1
key_mgmt=NONE
wep_tx_keyidx=0
wep_key0=12345678
}
```
Than

```
wpa_supplicant -BDbsd -i wpi0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```
ifconfig wlan0

```
flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
ethet 00:0e:2e:bc:89:ed
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
status: no carrier
ssid "" channel 5 (2432 Mhz 11g)
country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy ON deftxkey UNDEF 
txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 6 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```

I also tried (when creating wlan0) to add wlanmode hostap,ip Ð¸ ssid, in this case  notebook could at least find the network, but when i was trying to connect no password was asked, and the connection was not successful


----------



## bschmidt (Mar 10, 2010)

mih3y said:
			
		

> ```
> wpa_supplicant -BDbsd -i wpi0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> ```



`# .. -i [b]wlan0[/b] ..`


----------



## mih3y (Mar 10, 2010)

bschmidt said:
			
		

> `# .. -i [b]wlan0[/b] ..`



Mistake in my post - i am writing -i wlan0.

By th way i want to set up it as an access point


----------



## richardpl (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want set up access point you need to use hostapd and not wpa_supplicant.


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> If you want set up access point you need to use hostapd and not wpa_supplicant.



Any guide for FreeBSD 8 please?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2010)

@mih3y

Sure: hostapd()


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @mih3y
> 
> Sure: hostapd()


Is that the only file that i need to configure?


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

Cause fo example i have found tis guide This guide


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2010)

mih3y said:
			
		

> Is that the only file that i need to configure?



Dunno, I havent played with hostapd, but check also this one:
http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-wireless.html#NETWORK-WIRELESS-AP


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Dunno, I havent played with hostapd, but check also this one:
> http://freebsd.org/handbook/network-wireless.html#NETWORK-WIRELESS-AP



I read that, i played with hostapd a bit and now my laptop can find that wifi connection, I was even able to connect. WPA also worked.


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh! edited the dynamic Ip on my laptops wireless connection, now everything works fine.! )


----------



## mih3y (Mar 11, 2010)

is there a way to use password with letters e.g lfaosfja instead of only numbers ?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 11, 2010)

What are you talking about?

Password for both WPA and RSN can be almost anything.


----------



## mih3y (Mar 12, 2010)

richardpl said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?
> 
> Password for both WPA and RSN can be almost anything.



Seems like u r wrong. Here is my hostapd.conf


```
interface=wlan0
driver=bsd
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=0
logger_stdout=-1
logger_stdout_level=0
debug=3
dump_File=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ssid=freebsd
maccadr_accl=0
auth_algs=1
ieee8021x=0
wpa=1
wpa_passphrase=1234567890
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=TKIP
```

so if i change password froom 1234567890 to qawsedrf i will not be able to connect to wifi. it wil show me smth like "limited connection"


----------



## richardpl (Mar 12, 2010)

make use of "


----------

